# 8’6 mvp 3 for sale



## Chad77 (Mar 23, 2018)

8'6 western mvp 3 with new cutting edges, back drag edges, and led light upgrade with 2013 dodge 3500 mount. Asking 4400​


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

where and a price will go a long way to help you


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Plow looks super clean. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

JFon101231 said:


> where and a price will go a long way to help you


Asking 4400


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

That is clean


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

still didn't say location though?


----------

